

Montage HTML5 Framework - jameswyse
http://montagejs.org/

======
jameswyse
I'm not associated with this project, I just found it and thought it looked
interesting.

It seems it was previously the work of Motorola Mobility, see previous
discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4225335>

There's a lot of competition in this space (Derby, Meteor, etc) and I'm dying
to try out one of them, perhaps Derby since it looks like Meteor has a ways to
go.

Though I think my ideal solution would involve integration with AngularJS
which is my favourite framework by far.

~~~
SISBER
Browser support on this framework is laughable.

------
benoitmarchant
jameswyse, Montage was designed to help build native-class user experience by
providing native-class APIs and designs while embracing web technology and
using it for what it does best. Montage offers very similar features Angular
does, but with different design decisions and offer more. Montage has a very
clean Component structure that are offer complete encapsulation and uses pure
HTML5 templates: real document and no string based templating language in
markup , no new tags to remember either, but a real object serialization that
maintain a clean separation. Montage offers 2 way data bindings with
converters, property change observing, delayed drawing for maximum draw rate
etc... Montage today is server agnostic unlike Derby or Meteor. Don't get me
wrong, that approach is very exciting and I want to see Montage go there, but
we're focusing on taking front-end HTMLr applications to the next level,
working with whatever backend you may have or like. By choice we're a modern
framework that require ES5 and a modern browser, and we've focused a lot on
mobile where such browsers dominate. Hope you explore it further!

